# Portland Pics



## onecatahula (Jun 16, 2021)

Great Show,
Perfect weather, relaxed friendly people, endless variety of two wheeled nirvana, American flags everywhere, green grass, golf carts and huge shade trees; pure Americana. Doesn’t get any better.




































Buddy Approved


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2021)

onecatahula said:


> Great Show,
> Perfect weather, relaxed friendly people, endless variety of two wheeled nirvana, American flags everywhere, green grass, golf carts and huge shade trees; pure Americana. Doesn’t get any better.
> View attachment 1430644
> 
> ...



Hello Buddy, good to  see you!


----------



## b 17 fan (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for the pics. We are leaving for the show in a few minutes and hope to see Buddy !


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 21, 2021)

Just a straight up good time. As Sam says, “it’s Summer Camp.”

Indiana





































on the road again . .


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 23, 2021)

Great pic’s! Thanks for sharing them … Had a great time at the show.


----------

